# 2007 Porsche 911 turbo Vs 1988 Honda Accord (funny vid)



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

Single variable geometry turbo equipped Porsche is my favorite to win


----------



## B_RASHED (Oct 11, 2006)

that freakin porsche is sick


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I've seen Imageauto post other videos on that stretch of road near their shop. Serious vids of Boxsters or 911's they've modified.


----------



## Ericthenorse (May 7, 2007)

I love the part at the beginning where it says "profesional drivers on closed course" I had no idea that meant two 19 year olds in a parking lot........:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the new Turbo with the GT3 front bumper cover on it, it looks a lot cleaner and not as choppy.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't get why he is trying to compete with a honda :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

That is a beautiful car. One of the few cars I would own in yellow.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Give me my time back? Why is it funny? I like Honda's and all, but i just do not get this video!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LuvThatSam said:


> I don't get why he is trying to compete with a honda :dunno:


Not worth wasting grey cells.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Whatever, it's not all about straight line speed. On a track the 88 Accord would destroy that 911.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

This vid kinda reminds me of the time I rented a Ford Focus.

I was approaching a stop light with a Z06 Vette already in the left lane. I slowly creep up to even up with him, all the while giving him that all-too-familiar "Let's Race Stare". I stop and rev the engine and he looks over. I continually stare at him and jab the gas pedal a few more times, all the while trying not to burst out laughing.

Needless to say, when the light turned green, he smoked me like I was going backwards.

Hehe, at least it gave my g/f a good laugh. :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I had an '88 Accord...great car. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I knew it was a joke, but at least make it funny.


----------



## abe (May 21, 2007)

This was not funny. Nor even amusing.


----------



## BMWpurist (Jan 28, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I like the new Turbo with the GT3 front bumper cover on it, it looks a lot cleaner and not as choppy.


On a side note,check out this 7 series.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

'Cane said:


> That is a beautiful car. One of the few cars I would own in yellow.


Orange Please.... and make it a GT2 though.


----------

